# HELP! Show halter for Divo?!



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you tried Cob sized?


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I've looked for show halters in cob (western style) with no success.

He would probably fit a Cob in regular-sized halter world, though! I don't think a cable halter would work for the halter/showmanship shows. So hard to say!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Yearling size may work or if not try mare size may it is kinda between yearling & full size.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Yearling size fits him! Whoo hoo! 

He'll be shown in a BEAUTIFUL yearling halter I'm borrowing from a friend. It's heavier styled and will look very 'baroque' on Divo. Still hunting for my own stuff, but the goings a bit slow. Decided that his 'show color' will be purple, maybe even some pink. It'll pop nicely off his coat. 

Off to train him in a bit. We'll be doing a bunch of different patterns then introducing him to the saddle for the first time. I expect much squealing and bucking to occur.


----------

